# [RECOVERY] CWMR 5.0.2.7 for the SGHI927(R) - Alpha



## utkanos (Aug 10, 2011)

I have ported CWMR to the I927(r )device.

---

```
#include <std_disclaimer.h><br />
/*<br />
* Your warranty is now void.<br />
*<br />
* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
* thermonuclear war, or you getting fired because the alarm app failed. Please<br />
* do some research if you have any concerns about features included in this ROM<br />
* before flashing it! YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if<br />
* you point the finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you.<br />
*/
```
1. Launch odin (v1.82 tested)
2. Boot your phone in "Download mode"
3. Select PDA in odin and choose the file "CWMR_recovery.tar.md5"
4. ONLY "auto reboot" must be check !!

---

This is considered an ALPHA build as it has only been tested on a few handsets so far. Flashing this means that you acknowledge this fact. Please help test it by using it and reporting any problems that you might have.

The file for ODIN is here: CWMR_recovery.tar.md5 *OLD*

The source code (device tree) is on my github: android_device_samsung_SGHI927R

Feel free to modify this all you like, enjoy.

Credits:
koush for clockworkmod recovery.
carpenoctem/gabby131 for testing this out.

*UPDATE:*

I have migrated this device to the 5.0.2.7 source tree for clockwork.

v2: CWMR5x_i927_recovery.tar.md5


----------

